# Serra da Estrela - Carnaval 2008



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

*Serra da Estrela, 4 de Fevereiro de 2008*


----------



## apassosviana (5 Fev 2008 às 21:13)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

aqui vao as minhas do dia 4


----------



## dgstorm (5 Fev 2008 às 21:52)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

Grandes fotos !

Isso sim é neve !


----------



## inlandsis (7 Fev 2008 às 19:31)

Assim é que eu gosto de ver a serra da Estrela!
Da ultima vez que fui estava com neve, tinha era menos movimento pois era inicio de Janeiro.


----------

